# This is whats left after Thirty yrs !!!!!



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

I have owned pitts for 30yrs but have only bred three times by selection. I am new to this posting stuff, but I find it very interesting. I would like your opinion on my pedigree. I am still not breeding them...

Rogees diamond/battendof gator/rogees snapper/Battendorf coco/battendof nigerino/rogees ke woman/foyes saddom/battendorf nigerino/Battendof rover/Rogers louisiana ice man/k. mc clendon tommy judy love.




sassell's grapevine cobra/sassel grapevine zina/wathdog zeuse/s-grapevine midnight/sassellis storm rocy/s-grapevine rippin rose/pudges gremlin stripe/ dutches of north park/ jameyson professor x/ welch kase


It's a new year what are everyones plan for the new year. Where are all the old old bloodline dog men and kennels with dogs breed like these.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum. You should tell us more about yourself in the Introduction section and maybe post some pictures of what you have.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds like a box of chocolates, IMO


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

The first you've posted sounds nice, but I might be partial having some of the same blood. Pictures would help.

The 2nd I don't much care for.


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

I left out some of the bloodline but theirs loads of very old bullyson/carver stuff


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Those are some thick dogs! Stout legs....nice (and welcome).


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice looking dogs..welcome to our fourms!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

THat first dogs nails are too long, Its pads are barely touching the ground! 

I really like the rednose with the crop though. Nice Dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Looking crew and they are pretty hefty ... I agree with behdlam on the first one pretty dog but the nails are too long and need to be trimmed down longer nails can cause splaying of the feet just an fyi I know sometimes they grow faster than what we realize but when you get some time you should def trim down the first dogs nails or take the dog to the groomer and they can trim them for you if you don't do them yourself. Good luck with them and welcome to GP!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Am I missing something here I can't see the peds or even if your dogs are titled in anything??????????????????????


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

second pedigree sounds bullyish to me,the first sounds like good apbt stock,but whats a pedigree besides a piece of paper really.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

oh,by the way,the dogs"look"very nice.


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

*Thanks*

Listen I want to thank all who posted their comments, and by the way thanks for the reminder about trimming the nails. I have been so busy this year just a little oversight on my part...FYI very hard game working loyal family dogs but no bully lines here....


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

very nice dog a lil skinny head though for my taste


----------



## mike jones (Jan 25, 2009)

good lookin dogs nittpitt,iv heard of a couple of those bloodlines u put down, but your dogs look like American bullys to me,most apbt's iv seen or owned were a lot smaller then yours, i don't know if your dogs would fit confirmation to be apbt's, i could be wrong but they look like bullys to me.either way i like em. do you have there peds?


----------



## nittpitt (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry my friend these are true old school big game working Pit-terriers.Their bloodline is posted.Don't know much about bullies except what I read on this msg board.


----------

